# Anyone here breed caribe themselves?



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Any testimony? Not your friend, or your friends friend- you!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> qwuintus Posted on May 19 2004, 06:48 PM
> Any testimony? Not your friend, or your friends friend- you!


Look for PFURY member Wallago2111 he has bred cariba. Much of his information is posted by him and repeated by myself. If not good enough, sorry.


----------

